# Colorado Front range club list.



## purplecu22 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im looking for clubs in the Denver to the Fort Collins area. I did a search and only found 2 clubs. I didn't really look that hard. I looking for a good club that is balanced. My wife doesn't want train her life away but wants to ride with women who enjoy riding. 

I thought i would find a great deal of listings for this area, is the riding just not great for this area? I plan on relocating for work here.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

purplecu22 said:


> Im look for clubs in the Denver to the Fort Collins area. I did a search and only found 2 clubs. I didn't really look that hard. I looking for a good club that is balanced. My wife doesn't want train her life away but wants to ride with women who enjoy riding.
> 
> I thought i would find a great deal of listing for this area, is the riding just not this area? I plan on relocating for work here.


I can help a bit on the Ft Collins front.

Velo One - has a racing team and club - http://www.velo-one.com/
FC Cycle Club has a few rides per week - http://www.fccycleclub.org/members/
A general riding resource for the area is - http://www.yourgroupride.com/
For mtn biking - http://www.coteambob.com/
For mtn biking - http://www.overlandmtb.org/


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

I'd also suggest Colorado Bike Law, www.colobikelaw.com. I race on one of their masters team (35+ 3 BAT champs this year!) and they have a solid women's team as well. Rides out of Denver most weekends.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

RMRC has a club and racing section and Title Nine is now outdoor divas if your wife is looking for women's only


----------



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

Check out www.americancycling.org. Look at the race results and search out those clubs. If she is not interested in riding with road racers, look into tri clubs. Not sure of any north of Denver. If looking at clubs south in the Highlands Ranch/Parker/Centennial area let me know and I can send you a list.


----------



## sandan (Oct 14, 2004)

TE www.teamevergreen.org

DenverBicycleTouringClub http://www.dbtc.org/


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you looking for a racing club or a riding club? For the later, there's actually a great deal of variety of clubs around, including:

Rocky Mountain Cycling Club
Team Evergreen
Denver Bicycle Touring Club
Colorado Heart Cycle
Denver Front Range Cycling

You can google the the names for the web urls. All of them are friendly clubs--try a few and see who you like. They all have different approaches and complement one another well, I think.


----------

